# Gambling cities and their casinos



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

there was a thread about US casino, so now, for every gambling city around the world.

here's Póvoa Casino, Povoa de Varzim, Portugal

I've lost a lot of money there. hno: but it is our most famous landmark










a pic I took








1930's --------------------------------------------------------------- 2008
















the casino hotel









A former 19th century casino (the major one) - demolished in 1938 - the city had several back then.


----------



## Mr.Burn (Feb 6, 2007)

Here is tijuana's, hipodromo Caliente.
also has dog racing, a football stadium.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen's largest ( " Casino Copenhagen" ) is located in the Radisson Sas hotel on the island of Amager


















I have personally desided that I don't want visit any casino's in my own city, so I haven't been there yet... but I might sometime in the future.. I love gambling


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

I couldn't find any outside pics - here is the link to Grand casino Belgrade Serbia
-----------www.grandcasinobeograd.com/


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Casinos are tacky, I'm yet to see one worthy of robbing me of my money....


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Since I'm in Manila right now, Its one of those megalopolis with large concentrations of casinos even in its suburbs.

And who would not forget Macao, Asia's answer to Monte Carlo


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Macau is emerging to be a top gambling destination, comparable to Las Vegas. Some reports have indicated the amount of gambling has already surpassed Vegas. After the de-monopolization of the gambling business, many foreign firms have built casinos in the city. However, despite the boom, the Chinese government is not so happy that so much money may be flowing out of the country through these casinos' VIP rooms. Who knows where some of this money comes from?

Here's a huge casino / resort that opened recently - the Venetian, which comes with its own Grand Canal :


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

^^

Tacky!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

why you people call casinos tacky? 

That macau casino looks nice, although it doesn't look like a real casino lol, it even has kids and people photographing stuff, in here, only if you are 18 yrs old or older you can enter, you can't use cameras or mobile phones. 

our local casino isn't surely tacky, it is even protected grouped in a site of national public importance, and it is from the same architectural school as Monte Carlo's.

Anyway, i now try to avoid to gamble, you can easily melt your salary there. but I can be hours playing poker. Gambling is regulated here, since the 20th century, so there can be only one casino in a 50 km circle.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Macau's Venetian is both a resort and casino. Only adults can enter the actual casino. The rest of it is a hotel, mall, and a river, which is accessible to anyone.


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

Here be the Crown Casino in Melbourne. It's the largest casino in the southern hemisphere and the Crown group has recently built a Crown casino in Macau and are proposing to build the 600m high (?) Crown Las Vegas tower. And this is the original, it holds a dear place in every Melburnian's heart haha. It's located in Southbank on the Yarra river, just across fromthe CBD. It also contains Australia's tallest and arguably one of the most luxurious hotels, another hotel tower (a third is currently being built), a so-called 'indoor theme park', massive retail and food areas and of course the massive casino, all of which no expense was spared.


----------



## bobdikl (Jul 20, 2004)

I love gambling as much as I enjoy a night out to the opera.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Most British cities have some small casinos, on the few occasions I've visited they seem to always be full of Chinese people.

Gambling isn't really my thing, I went to Las Vegas once and bet $250 on black at a roulette table but I lost so I didn't bet again, I thought the city was tacky but lots of people go there so it must appeal to some people.


----------



## bobdikl (Jul 20, 2004)

I think from a non-religious point of view. Social gambling, just like social drinking could enhance quality of life and personality, especially risk-taking personality. As for me, occasinal gambling in casino or with friends is as exciting as playing Chopin on my piano with a glass of wine. Of course chinese living in UK love to drink in the pubs too, but u don't often see them to get drunk in the public.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

That Casino in Melbourne is beautiful :drool:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

caesars gautang as it used to be called - i believe its now called Emperors Palace - joburg south africa... saw it in 2002 - it was pretty nice - its out near the airport - have seen a bollywood film that used it as a location - had shops restaurants, nightclubs, and a kids area

you can actually see how close it is as there are planes and hangers etc in the background
































































MonteCasino - Midrand - joburg - also went to this one - really nice - also had shops, theatres, restaurant and some kind of bird thing - made to look like an italian village































































































































and than there is Sun City - a large resort which features the lost city an expensive hotel/resort - i actually won a few thousand rand here 




























swimming/wave pool and beach










the palace at sun city - something like $5000 a night














































older part of the resort is where the casinos are






























theres a few more in the area - i never went to them


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Caesars Windsor, Canada's top Casino Resort.


----------



## etienne (Apr 29, 2006)

watch out for singapore's entry into the gambling industry. a casino for a conservative nation, its kinda exciting.

stanley ho's grand lisboa is too tacky. lots fancy and bold design. its weird.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

etienne said:


> watch out for singapore's entry into the gambling industry. a casino for a conservative nation, its kinda exciting.


Singapore's really stepped it's foot in it.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

etienne said:


> watch out for singapore's entry into the gambling industry. a casino for a conservative nation, its kinda exciting.
> 
> stanley ho's grand lisboa is too tacky. lots fancy and bold design. its weird.


But for South East Asia, Singapore won't be the premier gambling city. Manila already has high concentrations of casinoes and gaming halls especially on 5 star hotels around the tourist districts.

In fact there is a major casino development happening in Manila which is rival that of Macao










Not just in Manila but also its outskirts like Angeles. In fact, Angeles and Las Vegas are sister cities.


----------

